# CK20HST With Backhoe



## APozzi (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a CK20HST with the Kioti backhoe. The hoe controls do not seem to operate at the same time. If I pull on the left lever/control the right control will not work. 
A friend of mine keeps telling me I have to learn to operate both levers at the same time. That seems to be impossible. My CK20 is a 2005 and has 109 hours on it. 

I am not a hoe operator by any means. I am a novice, but I want to learn how to operate the hoe to dig ditches, and foundation work.

I would appreciae any and all help.

Respectfully Submitted
Andy


----------



## teecee (Mar 24, 2016)

hi Andy, i got a ck28 with a kioti backhoe- 2014.
i can deffo move both controls at the same time.
can't imagine how you work with just one movement at a time, must take ages to get stuff done. anyways, try cranking up the rpms on the engine, as on mine that will speed up the pump making for faster movements. hope you work it out, cheers


----------

